# كيفية ادخال البينات لماكينة الروتر الصينى



## eng.abdo27 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اشتريت ماكينة حفر على الخشب صينى(روتر cnc) بيعمل ببرنامج u can cam وكنت محتاج اعرف ازاى بدخل التصميم على الماكينة من جهاز الكمبيوتر وبقوم بعملية التشغيل (اوامر التشغيل)ارجوكم الافادة فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن تبعت لى موديل الماكينه على ايميلى الشخصى [email protected] او تتصل بى على هاتفى الشخصى 0100225563


----------



## سيف الدين علي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي بعد اعداد الشكل المراد حفره يجب عليك التأكد من عده امور
1 الشكل يتطابق مع حجم قطه الشخب
2 اختيار امر الحفر خط او تفريغ او 3 ابعاد الخ.....
3نوع السكينه تكون اند او نوز او كونكل وحجم السكينه مما يتوافق مع عمليه الحفر المهم تحديد مكان بد مكان الحفر اما الوسط او احدى الزوايه الاربع
4 عمليه تخزينها 
5 بعد توصيل الكبيبل من جهازك ال الماكنه من خلال ايد موجوده مع الماكنه
5 ارسال الملف مع اختار المه ورقم مروره
6 من خلال اليد يكون الملف موجود مثلا رقم واحد واسمه
7 تحريك رأس الماكنه عن طيق الاسهم مثلا نقطه الوسط وانزالها الي سطح الخشب 
8 اعمل عمله تسفير الاكس و الواى تلاحظ راس الماكنه يرتفع
9 اخراج الملف 
10 اوك اوك تعمل الماكنه
واى شي انت تأمر في اى اسفسار تاني
اخوك سيف الدين علي من فلسطين 
8


----------

